# Turning your hamster into a fighting machine



## dorton (Nov 3, 2007)

Found this on another board.





[/img]


----------



## Mike (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh my god that's hilarious. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: If I didn't view hamsters as feeders, that would've been sad. Thanks for making my day. :lol: :lol:


----------



## greentriple (Nov 3, 2007)

And now the international hamster fighting champion take on the tegu world champ in a death match for all ages.


----------

